
Why Developers Should Not Use MacBook Pro - wyclif
https://hackernoon.com/why-developers-should-not-use-macbook-pro-3b6a4aeeee64
======
misterhtmlcss
I used Linux a long time ago and issues I had were not the large cases
described here, but little things that wear down my soul like: \- where did
the program get installed? \- how to I uninstall the program? \- where is x
file(s) \- what is the command for this? \- why do I need a command? \- i
updated the OS and it won't reboot. Now what? \- I updated it and now it won't
connect to the printer. Now what?

The issues were boundless. While Mac isn't what it used to be, it's still
awesome for so many little things that I no longer even care to think about
and for that reason I'm not inclined to switch. I don't even like using
Windows at all anymore and it's not an issue of preference, the do of my
caring regarding preference are behind me. Now it's just a simple issue of
general irritation and performance at work.

Just my two cents as an older dev.

